# Back from Colonoscopy



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

despite not being able to take the last glass of gatorade/mirolax, i seemed to be clear enough to have the colonoscopy. went well....my original dx as some of you know,was ulcerative protictis effecting a small amount of my rectum. dr. didn't see much inflammation there or anywehre else but did see some irritation in my distal colon. thought it was probably caused by the prep....wants to wait on the biopsies taken and see me in a month to see what the results are.....still taking the cortifoam which seems to help. seh did mention that down the road she'd like me to have a small bowel follow-thru....what does this involve? how bad is it? just another thing for me to worry about...just wants to make sure that i'm clean everywhwere else too...no polpys by the way.....home..groggy-went completely to sleep during procedure and felt great afterwards thanks to the drugs.


----------



## leoandoreosmom (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi,A small bowel follow through is acually an upper GI. The only difference is that after they take the pictures of the esophagus and stomach, they have you come back every few minutes (I think mine was 15 minutes). They are following the course of the barium as it makes its way through. When it gets to your colon, you are done. The only preparation for this would be the same as if you had an upper GI - nothing after midnight etc. I am glad you scoping went well. I hope that the cortifoam continues to work well for you. I have Crohn's in my terminal ileum and in my colon. Get some rest and let us know what the doctor says!







Take Care,Karen


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

what is an upper GI? does taht involve something going down your throat or is it more like an xray? is this how they diagnosed you? what can i expect? does it hurt? does the barium make you sick? how many tiems do you need to keep going back?????


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Upper gi is drinking barium and lying on a table that moves and they take xrays as you turn. Nothing (tube) goes down your throat and it doesnt hurt. I had an upper gi with a small bowel follow through and the follow through part involved waiting around (I forget how long,you can call and ask before)and taking more xrays. The barium was flavored and the only prep was nothing to eat or drink after midnight the night before. The barium didnt make me sick but its a good idea to take a laxative afterwards as barium can be very constipating. An upper endoscopy is when they view the upper part of your gi tract with a fiberoptic camera, then you would swallow a tube but be sedated and hardly aware of things hopefully. During an upper endoscopy the dr can take biopsies too.


----------



## leoandoreosmom (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi Boxgirl,My doctor diagnosed my crohns through a colonoscopy. I had a series of intestinal "flus" that kept coming back. After the third time, my doctor scheduled me for the colonoscopy. I am not sure but I think that I remember having one done last year. I am forty-something and I am starting to have more "senior moments".As far as follow up, I am supposed to have a colonoscopy done every year. After 10 years of having IBD, there is a higher chance of cancer. This means that I will probably have it done in either August or October.Hope that helps. Take careKaren


----------

